# Finger extension for MP40 mags



## dagored (Oct 29, 2008)

I just purchased the MP 40 and am getting two mags in the holiday offer. I looked them up on the S&W site. They do not come with the finger extension as does the one with the gun. 

Surely you can buy them someplace. I have searched google and only came up with an ebay bid for two. Now this guy has them. 

Anyone know a site that would carry such items.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Try places like Midway, Brownells, Numrich etc or google gun parts.
If all else fails try the place you purchased the pistola. :numbchuck:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you tried calling and asking S&W?

-Jeff-

ETA: Do you have a link to where you saw that they don't have the finger extension? Are you sure you weren't seeing the full-size M&P magazines?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Have you tried calling and asking S&W?
> 
> -Jeff-
> 
> ETA: Do you have a link to where you saw that they don't have the finger extension? Are you sure you weren't seeing the full-size M&P magazines?


That's too easy Jeff. :numbchuck:


----------



## dagored (Oct 29, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Have you tried calling and asking S&W?
> 
> -Jeff-
> 
> ETA: Do you have a link to where you saw that they don't have the finger extension? Are you sure you weren't seeing the full-size M&P magazines?


Here is the link to the mags. SKU#394850000 is the mag on the rebate that fits the .40 compact. No finger grip.

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?catalogId=10001&storeId=10001&categoryId=42302&langId=-1&parent_category_rn=16201&top_category=16201&training=

Now the one above it is the one that came with the .40, but again, it is not on the rebate list the one below it is the one on the form. I checked to make sure I was getting the right mags, considering the price. At Midway they will be in next week and are about $30 each. I just need the finger extension. The base comes off the mags.


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

Where can I find the base? I am sending away for my two free mags and I want extra finger grip extensions. I have small hands so with the finger grip extension it is like a full size grip for me.


----------



## dagored (Oct 29, 2008)

Just call S&W. I listened to the guys here and Smith sent me two extensions after I received the two free mags. I keep one with the flat base for CC.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I got 4 from S&W for 8 bucks or you can get them off ebay for about 10 dollars for 2,


----------

